# Screw it... im finishing them (sporshes)



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

ok so there hasnt been any interest in my enkei sporsh wheels so i decided im finishing them on a budget... aka time and spray paint ... I mean this far in the car game i have realized its only a car, so if i take my time and do it properly myself it will turn out good.. heres what hey looked like 










here's one thats finished ..... but idk if i wanna do ALL white or TRY to fcuking fix all the lips but anyway..

















lmk what ya think! :beer::laugh: god i love spraypaint


----------



## vwO4gli (May 7, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks


----------



## 337forYa (Apr 13, 2010)

i say white with polished lips... would look classy :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

:thumbup: thanks for the compliments guys... i will say one thing though, never again lol


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow that wheel is a night and day difference. I think once your done you will be glad you did not get rid of them. haha. What was your process for the lips of the wheel if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

as far as the lips go, i just wet sanded and started at 600, then went to 1000 , then to 1500 then to 2000...After all of that hit it with a mothers polishing compound and then hit them with a coat of wax. I think im gonna hit that one wheel however with 2000 again and then compound ....

ooo yea DONT forget neverdull!!!!


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Cool thanks. Yea I picked up some wheels yesterday and the clear coat on the lip is pealing so I may try something like what you did here. Thats why I ask. I love the Mothers aluminum polish. It works real well. Never tried Neverdull, but I think I will when I do this to my wheels. Thanks again! :beer:


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

no problem man, always down to help! now onto the new pics!!! sorry for the poor quality


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

and come to think of it.... clear coat dulled the sht outta the gold lol.... might have to redo


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks man!... im gonna try to finish another tonite... so hopefully 2 done and two more that need some serious attention


----------



## 97gtivdub (Jun 24, 2007)

tyte work bro... i kno i have a few projects of my own and its all in my spare time ...... bump:thumbup:


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks man! yea i have come to realize it was more than a project than i ever expected


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

now i need adapters haha....anyone have an extra set of 5x100 to 5x114.3 laying around :laugh:


----------



## A3Dubbs (Apr 11, 2005)

Looks great.. Bookmarking this thread... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

numero dos is in the process


----------



## dfuze1 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Them Wheels...*

BUMP! Dude, they look freakin GREAT! :beer: Good job...u just got me motivated to finish my RS'


----------



## jesserobertbaker (Nov 9, 2006)

beautiful job bud:thumbup:


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

soo the clear i used sucked and turned the white yellow.... bummmer.... well i think im trading them as is for a set of bmw style 5's.... yeaa boy! just wait until those are done!


----------



## klodkrawler05 (May 1, 2009)

I'm the guy who did the trading! 

Got tires mounted today will have pictures later in the week :thumbup:


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

cant wait to see pics!


----------

